# Foam board target



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

You can make them any size you want, I usually take a 4x8 sheet and cut it in half then cut each half in half,,or you could cut the 2 half sections into 2x2 sections and get more pieces out of 1 sheet, I usually just put a piece of 1/2 inch plywood on top and bottom and then run 2 ratchet straps around and give a cranks to compress, stops arrows pretty good but broadheads tend to eat them up if you shoot the same spot 4-5 times.


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> You can make them any size you want, I usually take a 4x8 sheet and cut it in half then cut each half in half,,or you could cut the 2 half sections into 2x2 sections and get more pieces out of 1 sheet, I usually just put a piece of 1/2 inch plywood on top and bottom and then run 2 ratchet straps around and give a cranks to compress, stops arrows pretty good but broadheads tend to eat them up if you shoot the same spot 4-5 times.


how thick is it? i found some at lowes that is 2' thick and it looks just like the foam board targets that Dick's sporting good sells. I am thinking of buying a sheet and trying it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

BKING267 said:


> how thick is it? i found some at lowes that is 2' thick and it looks just like the foam board targets that Dick's sporting good sells. I am thinking of buying a sheet and trying it.


If you are talking about that blue foam board it is a different density than the targets at Dicks. I assume you are talking about shooting at 1 piece 2" thick as opposed to making a stacked target with compression right. It will not stop your arrows if that was your plan. We have some of that stuff behind our bag targets at the club to "slow arrows down" in the event you miss a bag. I have seen arrows blow right through it at 60 yards from a 60lb bow so I don't think it would work well unless you use layers and compression.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I used something like this last year......just to warn you ahead of time, you will be cleaning your arrows alot as it leaves a residue on them. I t can be quite a pian to remove them as well. I did what a couple othe people on here mentioned and went to TSC tractor supply and picked some of those blocks up. Stacked eight of them and now I have a foam target that stand about four feet tall. I will try to post a pic later maybe.


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

beaverman said:


> If you are talking about that blue foam board it is a different density than the targets at Dicks. I assume you are talking about shooting at 1 piece 2" thick as opposed to making a stacked target with compression right. It will not stop your arrows if that was your plan. We have some of that stuff behind our bag targets at the club to "slow arrows down" in the event you miss a bag. I have seen arrows blow right through it at 60 yards from a 60lb bow so I don't think it would work well unless you use layers and compression.



I'm assuming the other person you were responding to was indeed thinking of cutting in to smaller squares and applying compression; the same thought I had.

I wound up buying this 









My tips are going 6-8" beyond the back of the target so I think I'll just use the foam board behind it.


----------



## bowhunteriam (Jan 9, 2009)

i just made one out of and old rug that i had in my garage...it was a big area rug that my wife had in our livingroom i got a box that was bout 2 1/2 feet tall and i cut the rug up to fit in the box...the rug was a pain to cut up but my arrow dont even go half way in it and im shooting 290 fps....i just had a buddy of mine come over and shoot it with his crossbow and that didnt even go half way in it either so i think im going to start using these from now on... cause we have shot it about 1000 times and all ive had to do is ducktape another piece of cardboard on the front and draw the target.... the rug dont fray and it dont leave a reseude on my arrows....


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

beaverman said:


> If you are talking about that blue foam board it is a different density than the targets at Dicks. I assume you are talking about shooting at 1 piece 2" thick as opposed to making a stacked target with compression right. It will not stop your arrows if that was your plan. We have some of that stuff behind our bag targets at the club to "slow arrows down" in the event you miss a bag. I have seen arrows blow right through it at 60 yards from a 60lb bow so I don't think it would work well unless you use layers and compression.


Yea the foam an Dicks is like 6lbs. i was going to try it doubled before i cut it all up in 12inch strips. but thanks for saving me the time. may not even use it at all now. it was like 25 buck for a 4x8 sheet. will have to think on this one little more. i went to one TSC and the guy i talked to said he would sell them to me but never really said how much so i didnt buy them that day. Then called another TSC and they said they didnt sell or give them away.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I used the 2 inch thick pink foam,it is a little more dense and when compressed stopped the arrows pretty good from a 305 fps bow. As long as I twisted the arrow all the way out it whiped it clean.


----------

